# Will There Be Ice Mid-January?



## mikie_fin (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi All,

I am originally from Ohio and have not been back for several years. My mother is having surgery January 16th and I will be flying back for a few days. I currently live in Southern California and I really miss ice fishing. For some reason the lakes here do not freeze up.............

One of my favorite spots to ice fish is Resthaven in Castalia using tip-ups. In all of your opinions do you think there will be ample ice to go? I am keeping my fingers crossed!

Also, how much is a non-resident 3-day fishing license cost these days?

Thanks!!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Last things first, check the ODNR site for license info. I am confident there will be fishable ice in NE Ohio in mid Jan(somewhere)! Temps are falling the jext few days and probably beginning a trend. Not sure about your spot but I bet Mogadore or Wingfoot will be fishing -perhaps others.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

I know where Resthaven is and I agree there will be fishable ice there by then unless they change forecast. Really cold next week. 

I would bet on much else by then ? Maybe Sandusky Bay ? But NO way Erie by then !


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

c. j. stone said:


> Last things first, check the ODNR site for license info. I am confident there will be fishable ice in NE Ohio in mid Jan(somewhere)! Temps are falling the jext few days and probably beginning a trend. Not sure about your spot but I bet Mogadore or Wingfoot will be fishing -perhaps others.


cj, 

Mogadore was iced over shore to shore by the rt 43 dock yesterday morning. Not sure on the thickness as there was no way i was walking out there. Ill give it a little while before i venture out and check. 

Cj, send me a pm i see your near hartville and im right outside hartville off smith kramer. We should hook up sometime and hit the water


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

The first fishable ice in the Akron area is ALWAYS on Mogadore off Congress Lake Road. This area is primarily dinksville but there are plenty of keepers(esp. big redears, and perch!) in that part. Usually by the time the boat livery area on 43 is iced over, there has been a brave soul-or five dozen-on the previously mentioned area east side of CL-or off Palm which is the road on the most easterly portion of Mogadore. I think there will be groups of guys on that section on or just after New Years Day with the temps they are forecasting for next few days.
By the way, Mikie Fin, that was hilarious!!>>"For some reason, the lakes here(in ORANGE county!) never freeze up!"


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

hearttxp said:


> I know where Resthaven is and I agree there will be fishable ice there by then unless they change forecast. Really cold next week.
> 
> I would bet on much else by then ? Maybe Sandusky Bay ? But NO way Erie by then !


i drove by sandusky bay friday the 28th and it was all froze over, with temps in the low teens lake erie should be fishable in 3-4wks


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

C.J.----I believe first to ice on Mogadore is Palm Rd. Right behind it is Old State Park @ Portage Lakes. CLR is right behind these though.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

For what it's worth,,I was on Milton,,Friday evening,,& there was -0- ice anywhere North of Rt 18,, I wasn't in my boat,,so no water temps,,BUT there were small ice crystals near/at the waters edge,,at dark....SO,,as I see it,,, the upcoming moderate "Cold Snap" next week,,will at least skim coat it.... & from there,,the wind & day time temps will determine the possibility??? of an "Ice fishing" outing there..... BUT,,it will take a steady night time lows near 10-0 degs.,,to give us that,,there at Milton..... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Checked out Sandusky Bay -- East Harbor- And West Harbor today !! Very very Close. Some time next week. Get the stuff out and fire up the Auger.


----------



## addicted to fish (Jan 14, 2012)

any updates on how mosquito is looking. would like to ice fish sunday.willing to go anywhere. bought lots of new gear last christmas but still in the boxes.lol must be global warming. i will go to metroparks lakes if i have too,but would really rather catch wild fish!caught a real nice buck 27 inches on fri. on the rock.was very cold water for wading but was worth all 6 1/2 lbs.


----------



## SaugerHunter91 (Dec 6, 2011)

Westville lake here in northern Columbiana county was shore to shore frozen, at least in front of my house today. Not sure on thickness yet.


----------



## whitetail fever (Nov 7, 2009)

Looks like from the causeway, the north end of Mosquito is now iced over. The south end is still pretty much wide open. Still have time to wait before venturing out there.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Saw a coyote running across a local pond yesterday. There were some ducks sitting in a corner near a rat hut which had some water showing. Guess he was looking for some Peking duck for lunch. Dog was about 30-40#s and the ice seemed solid under it. Wonder how they know the ice is safe enough to hold them?(or maybe just too hungry to care?)


----------



## mikie_fin (Jun 25, 2004)

Thanks to all who relpied. Thanks!! Once I know for sure when I'll be there and if there is ice, although it appears there is good chance, I will post and hopefully I'll run into some of you at Resthaven!!


----------



## mikie_fin (Jun 25, 2004)

I see that the temps are going up in Ohio. I am getting the feeling that there will not be ample ice for me to fish when I am there next week.  I am flying in Thursday and was planning on going Saturday. Oh well, maybe I can get some river fishing in............. I'd rather be walking on some ice though!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Forecast for a few days of warmer than normal temps, some light rains(typical January thaw!) but some very low temps beginning early next week. That should freeze all the water on top of the existing ice(which was beginning to be fished over the past week). You just may be ice fishing the end of next week afterall. Just keep reading the posts to keep track of conditions. 
There was water on the ice at Mogadore(Congress Lake Rd area) and there were a lot of fishermen out on it when I drove by a half hour ago-temp is 46 degrees.
Addendum-The forecast low temps have been changed to moderate, seasonal temps. Seems the lower temps have moved into the following week now. Maybe just be careful and make the decision when you get to town. Be smart/careful out there!


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

I drive by Wingfoot every single day, and there have been icers out all week. I don't get the whole ice fishing thing, but if the ice survives Saturday, next week looks good for the guys who like freezing while fishing.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

jcustunner24 said:


> I drive by Wingfoot every single day, and there have been icers out all week. I don't get the whole ice fishing thing, but if the ice survives Saturday, next week looks good for the guys who like freezing while fishing.


Don't think you quite get it jc. The only time you might get cold(if you're not dressed properly), is walking out to where you are going to fish and dragging your hut/shanty/clam, etc. out-or maybe when walking back to the lot. Cut your holes, pull the rig over them, go inside, light your lantern, or heater, take off your heavy coat&gloves(or you will roast!), bait your lure, drop it in the hole-and let the "magic" begin!! There is something truly intoxicating about staring at that ice hole! If you've never tried it, you should give it a chance-you just might get "hooked"(pun intended!) 
Of course some "real men" just sit out in the elements on a 5 gal bucket(which they hope to fill with frozen fish for the return walk!) Fresh filets in the winter is your great reward!!


----------



## mikie_fin (Jun 25, 2004)

Well I'll be flying in tomorrow (Thursday), and from what I have been reading it appears that there will be no fish-able ice this weekend. I may have to try the rivers instead. Hopefully they are fish-able, especially the Rocky.

Man I was really looking forward to getting out on the ice with my tip-ups!!


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

Has anyone gone out on the ice recently might go out tomorrow.


----------

